# For sale: Breakaway, HDX Conventional 4-8 oz, rod



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

I have available a slightly used / like new Breakaway HDX C156/2pc rod. I purchased this rod last year and used it only a half a dozen times and only 3 times actually on the beach. Rod is a 9.8 / 10. This rod is a stout rod and performs well in the 6 to 8oz with bait range with plenty of back bone left. The length of the butt to the center of the reel seat is 32" and only weighs 22 oz. The only wear and tear on the rod is a slight nick on the first guide closest to the reel. Unfortunately, that was how I received the rod and did not notice it until I actually went to fish with it. Good news is that it does not contact the line in a way and it is not a crack. See pic. I will sell this rod for $200 local pick-up in Virginia Beach or will ship to your location in a tube for actual cost of postage or your choice. Reason for selling is that at 13' it just aggravates and old shoulder injury when I use it. New ones start at $249.00.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll take it. PM sent


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Sold to Surfjunkie pending payment.


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Rod has been sold. thread can be closed. Thanks.


----------

